# Leak!



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

I just came back from our 250RS. Went to install a maxx air vent cover and discovered water on the counter behind the kitchen sink. It had made its way under the sink inside the cabinetry and under the stove. Some had pooled where the cabinetry meets the floor. I did my best to soak it up with a towel and ascertain where the leak originated. So far my best guess is the kitchen sink window. I don't see any evidence of water anywhere above the bottom of the window frame. The ceiling looks dry and no bubbling anywhere on the wall covering except for around the bottom corners of the inner window frame. We had a pretty windy rainstorm this morning and several rain events in the past week. I know this is still no excuse for the window leaking but this is the first I have seen of any water intrusion since we purchased it new last October. What I have don't to maybe isolate where the water is coming in is to apply packing tape over the outside window frame and lap it over slightly. I applied only to the sides and top of the window to allow any trapped water a way out. Looking at the frame from the outside, there aren't any obvious gaps. Do you all have any suggestions for my next steps? I do plan to get in touch with keystone soon. 
Thanks in advance,

-Kevin


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

The best way to find the leak (at least what I did) is to have someone inside the camper and someone spray the outside with a hose. The leak will be come very apparent. What I found was I just needed yo recaulk my window as the stuff from the factory dried up a little.


----------



## Gaffer222 (Mar 23, 2014)

Pop up graduate said:


> I just came back from our 250RS. Went to install a maxx air vent cover and discovered water on the counter behind the kitchen sink. It had made its way under the sink inside the cabinetry and under the stove. Some had pooled where the cabinetry meets the floor. I did my best to soak it up with a towel and ascertain where the leak originated. So far my best guess is the kitchen sink window. I don't see any evidence of water anywhere above the bottom of the window frame. The ceiling looks dry and no bubbling anywhere on the wall covering except for around the bottom corners of the inner window frame. We had a pretty windy rainstorm this morning and several rain events in the past week. I know this is still no excuse for the window leaking but this is the first I have seen of any water intrusion since we purchased it new last October. What I have don't to maybe isolate where the water is coming in is to apply packing tape over the outside window frame and lap it over slightly. I applied only to the sides and top of the window to allow any trapped water a way out. Looking at the frame from the outside, there aren't any obvious gaps. Do you all have any suggestions for my next steps? I do plan to get in touch with keystone soon.
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> -Kevin


Is it possible it came from the kitchen sink faucet? Do you have city water connected and on or water in the tank and the water system is pressurized?


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

Gaffer222 said:


> I just came back from our 250RS. Went to install a maxx air vent cover and discovered water on the counter behind the kitchen sink. It had made its way under the sink inside the cabinetry and under the stove. Some had pooled where the cabinetry meets the floor. I did my best to soak it up with a towel and ascertain where the leak originated. So far my best guess is the kitchen sink window. I don't see any evidence of water anywhere above the bottom of the window frame. The ceiling looks dry and no bubbling anywhere on the wall covering except for around the bottom corners of the inner window frame. We had a pretty windy rainstorm this morning and several rain events in the past week. I know this is still no excuse for the window leaking but this is the first I have seen of any water intrusion since we purchased it new last October. What I have don't to maybe isolate where the water is coming in is to apply packing tape over the outside window frame and lap it over slightly. I applied only to the sides and top of the window to allow any trapped water a way out. Looking at the frame from the outside, there aren't any obvious gaps. Do you all have any suggestions for my next steps? I do plan to get in touch with keystone soon.
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> -Kevin


Is it possible it came from the kitchen sink faucet? Do you have city water connected and on or water in the tank and the water system is pressurized?
[/quote]

No city water connection. We have it in storage at my in-law's. It is still winterized, we de-winterized it and used it once this spring and I had to re-winterize it upon arriving back home. The weather in our neck of the woods was a little unpredictable this spring. The only other suspect is the outdoor kitchen playing a role in this but It would only share in the cause as water was standing on the kitchen counter as well. No real damage is apparent yet. The only thing that is obvious is the MDF that they use for the cabinet moulding at the base is a little spongy and swelling slightly. I am in hopes that the tape job will keep the water at bay until I can test it like CaptFX4 suggested.

-Kevin


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Is this a slider window or crank close type window? 
If crank style, the window may appear closed but with some windows you have to crank the knob an extra turn or so the window closes tightly against the gasket seal. 
The second possibility is the caulk seal around the exterior frame. Inspect the perimeter of the frame closely where it meets the trailer side wall. Look for gaps, separation or a pin hole, especially on the top. It doesn't take much to cause a leak. 
Let us know what you find.


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

therink said:


> Is this a slider window or crank close type window?
> If crank style, the window may appear closed but with some windows you have to crank the knob an extra turn or so the window closes tightly against the gasket seal.
> The second possibility is the caulk seal around the exterior frame. Inspect the perimeter of the frame closely where it meets the trailer side wall. Look for gaps, separation or a pin hole, especially on the top. It doesn't take much to cause a leak.
> Let us know what you find.


I did check that the window was cranked in tightly and it appeared to be. It is an awning style window. I have the same suspicion that it is leaking at the seal where the window meets the wall. I just don't see where presently as it's not glaringly obvious. For as much water as was on the counter and floor, I expected to see a gap that looked like someone drove a splitting wedge into it. So, it's taped off above the window and halfway down the sides for now until I can do the hose test when I get back from the gulf in 2 weeks. Do you all suggest, if I find that it is leaking from the seal, to take clear silicone and apply it to the top and sides of the window over the original seal? When I looked at my in-law's motorcoach, it appears that all the windows have a layer of clear silicone at the top.

Thanks for all your replies,

-Kevin


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Pop up graduate said:


> Is this a slider window or crank close type window?
> If crank style, the window may appear closed but with some windows you have to crank the knob an extra turn or so the window closes tightly against the gasket seal.
> The second possibility is the caulk seal around the exterior frame. Inspect the perimeter of the frame closely where it meets the trailer side wall. Look for gaps, separation or a pin hole, especially on the top. It doesn't take much to cause a leak.
> Let us know what you find.


I did check that the window was cranked in tightly and it appeared to be. It is an awning style window. I have the same suspicion that it is leaking at the seal where the window meets the wall. I just don't see where presently as it's not glaringly obvious. For as much water as was on the counter and floor, I expected to see a gap that looked like someone drove a splitting wedge into it. So, it's taped off above the window and halfway down the sides for now until I can do the hose test when I get back from the gulf in 2 weeks. Do you all suggest, if I find that it is leaking from the seal, to take clear silicone and apply it to the top and sides of the window over the original seal? When I looked at my in-law's motorcoach, it appears that all the windows have a layer of clear silicone at the top.

Thanks for all your replies,

-Kevin
[/quote]

If the window frame is the culprit, do not use silicone. Silicone based sealants will NOT adhere to exterior rv surfaces. The correct thing would be to completely remove the window frame from the wall (not that difficult), clean up the window opening and frame and then apply a bead of butyl caulk tape around the entire frame. Reinstall the frame and then trim away any excess tape protruding outside the frame. This is best to do in the sun so butyl tape is pliable. 
If using any caulk products to seal exterior surfaces, make sure to only use sealants designed for rv use such as Dicor or Proflex lap sealant for vertical surfaces and Dicor self leveling caulk for roof seams and surfaces.


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

CaptFX4 said:


> The best way to find the leak (at least what I did) is to have someone inside the camper and someone spray the outside with a hose. The leak will be come very apparent. What I found was I just needed yo recaulk my window as the stuff from the factory dried up a little.


Last week, I was finally able to investigate the leak. Sure enough, it's the window leaking somewhere around the frame. When we sprayed, water was found dripping out from behind the inside trim that clamps the window halves together. I looked outside and could not see any obvious breaks in the sealing tape that's used between the frame and outside wall, but I'm sure the gap wouldn't have to be very big. I have contacted my salesman at Holman to see what steps to take next. I am one of the many who don't live anywhere near the dealership I purchased from. It will be interesting to see how this is handled. Anyone who has had experience with this "long distance relationship" situation, please share your experiences.

-Kevin


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Pop up graduate said:


> The best way to find the leak (at least what I did) is to have someone inside the camper and someone spray the outside with a hose. The leak will be come very apparent. What I found was I just needed yo recaulk my window as the stuff from the factory dried up a little.


Last week, I was finally able to investigate the leak. Sure enough, it's the window leaking somewhere around the frame. When we sprayed, water was found dripping out from behind the inside trim that clamps the window halves together. I looked outside and could not see any obvious breaks in the sealing tape that's used between the frame and outside wall, but I'm sure the gap wouldn't have to be very big. I have contacted my salesman at Holman to see what steps to take next. I am one of the many who don't live anywhere near the dealership I purchased from. It will be interesting to see how this is handled. Anyone who has had experience with this "long distance relationship" situation, please share your experiences.

-Kevin
[/quote]

Personally if it were me I wouldn't even Bother with Holman. I would call Keystone and ask where the nearest dealer is near you and then call to schedule appointment. They may put you on the bottom of their list though. I would remove and repair it myself (not that hard) , but if their is water damage as result of leaking window, the warranty claim could be denied because you removed the window. 
This would be a good discussion to have with Keystone. Until then, I would Sela up the window with tape and poly sheeting. 
Steve


----------



## DeWayneT (Dec 6, 2011)

Pop up graduate
I was just wondering if you were able to get your window fixed? I too have a 250RS Outback. My leak was in the rear slide out. The top and sides are sealed tight. So it has to be the windows on mine also. My water settled down between the thick black plastic underneath the slide out and it warped it. I drilled holes in it to let the water out, a lot of water.

So would like to know what you did? You call Keystone? 
Thanks


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

I called Keystone and (1-866-425-4369) and they basically gave me the names and numbers of the 3 closest servicing dealers. I made contact with Coachlight RV in Carthage, MO and they have me scheduled to bring it in on Sept. 3. I half expected the lengthy wait since I didn't purchase from them. For now, I am using gaffer's tape to seal around the frame and may add plastic over the entire window leaving only the bottom open. I'll update after I get it looked at.

-Kevin


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

I finally got the camper in yesterday and already got a call this morning. They found that the outdoor kitchen was leaking as well. It looks like there was more water coming in from that than the window. Most of the evidence was hidden by the little "modesty panel" that covers the sink drain pipe under the stove. Once they removed that to look for leaks, they also found floor rot in that specific area. I thought I caught this before things got too bad but evidently I couldn't get to the damage. The good news is that they found the leak and the warranty rep says it's covered (as well it should since I purchased the camper on 10/23/13). The bad news is, my servicing dealer is suggesting that I take the unit back to the factory to have the repairs done. They say they can do it at their facility but it could take months to disassemble and get parts. I'm asking for suggestions here. I don't see me pulling the camper back to Indiana from Springfield, MO as an option. Is there a chance that Keystone would haul it back on a "dead head" transport back through to the factory? I just don't know what I should expect. Maybe some of you all have had experience with this and can lend advice.

Thanks to all,

-Kevin


----------



## Gaffer222 (Mar 23, 2014)

Pop up graduate said:


> I finally got the camper in yesterday and already got a call this morning. They found that the outdoor kitchen was leaking as well. It looks like there was more water coming in from that than the window. Most of the evidence was hidden by the little "modesty panel" that covers the sink drain pipe under the stove. Once they removed that to look for leaks, they also found floor rot in that specific area. I thought I caught this before things got too bad but evidently I couldn't get to the damage. The good news is that they found the leak and the warranty rep says it's covered (as well it should since I purchased the camper on 10/23/13). The bad news is, my servicing dealer is suggesting that I take the unit back to the factory to have the repairs done. They say they can do it at their facility but it could take months to disassemble and get parts. I'm asking for suggestions here. I don't see me pulling the camper back to Indiana from Springfield, MO as an option. Is there a chance that Keystone would haul it back on a "dead head" transport back through to the factory? I just don't know what I should expect. Maybe some of you all have had experience with this and can lend advice.
> 
> Thanks to all,
> 
> -Kevin


We had the same OS kitchen leak on brand new 250TRS. I had removed the useless panel for more storage and good thing I did as I would not have seen the leak. We were on our first trip in the new TT camping in Hurricane in July and I was going around looking for leaks and sure enough it was a fast drip from the OS Kitchen under the Inside stove/sink. I had the awning in due to the weather, put the awning out and the leak stopped. Our dealer removed the entire OS kitchen and had to build up the opening as it was cut to big for the OS Kitchen frame. Water was getting in under the hinge where it's riveted to the frame and leaked through the joint on the OS Kitchen frame.


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

Gaffer222 said:


> I finally got the camper in yesterday and already got a call this morning. They found that the outdoor kitchen was leaking as well. It looks like there was more water coming in from that than the window. Most of the evidence was hidden by the little "modesty panel" that covers the sink drain pipe under the stove. Once they removed that to look for leaks, they also found floor rot in that specific area. I thought I caught this before things got too bad but evidently I couldn't get to the damage. The good news is that they found the leak and the warranty rep says it's covered (as well it should since I purchased the camper on 10/23/13). The bad news is, my servicing dealer is suggesting that I take the unit back to the factory to have the repairs done. They say they can do it at their facility but it could take months to disassemble and get parts. I'm asking for suggestions here. I don't see me pulling the camper back to Indiana from Springfield, MO as an option. Is there a chance that Keystone would haul it back on a "dead head" transport back through to the factory? I just don't know what I should expect. Maybe some of you all have had experience with this and can lend advice.
> 
> Thanks to all,
> 
> -Kevin


We had the same OS kitchen leak on brand new 250TRS. I had removed the useless panel for more storage and good thing I did as I would not have seen the leak. We were on our first trip in the new TT camping in Hurricane in July and I was going around looking for leaks and sure enough it was a fast drip from the OS Kitchen under the Inside stove/sink. I had the awning in due to the weather, put the awning out and the leak stopped. Our dealer removed the entire OS kitchen and had to build up the opening as it was cut to big for the OS Kitchen frame. Water was getting in under the hinge where it's riveted to the frame and leaked through the joint on the OS Kitchen frame.
[/quote]

I did notice the large gap between the wall and the frame of the outdoor kitchen. I guess they're going to build up the opening like yours. Man, that panel was going to come out but I just hadn't done any of the mods for kitchen storage yet. I sure wish I had done that mod first. I am really disappointed in the quality control here. Seems like they have a problem with their pattern that they cut out for these kitchens and haven't corrected it yet. How many other campers are out there with the same problem?

-Kevin


----------



## Dkidd (Dec 29, 2015)

Add one more to the list of "campers out there with this problem."


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

Dkidd said:


> Add one more to the list of "campers out there with this problem."


Sorry to hear that. I sure hope you caught it sooner than I did.

-Kevin


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

When we first purchased our 250RS, we were notified by Keystone, that the kitchen window had a bad seal and had to be replaced. If you haven't already, I would contact Keystone to see if they are aware of any issues on your model year. If not, I would mention that another forum member had a similar issue on their 250RS and it was the window seal. If they don't, your option would be to take it to the dealer your purchased it from and ask them to look at it to determine if it could be a manufacturing defect. If it is, have the dealer contact Keystone to see if they will cover the repair costs.

Rick


----------

